# Parking gate



## Shanerr (Jun 5, 2009)

Our van was recently defaced with spray paint late at night.    It's parked on a concrete pad behind our house.  

After we get it fixed, we'd like to dissuade any wanna-be artists from practicing their skills on our vehicles again.  The natural thing to do is build a gate back there.

We'd like to build a sliding gate that would allow access for two vehicles, one out one side, one at the other.  I'm a tradesman so have no trouble doing the work myself but I'm looking for ideas.  The gate would have to be across concrete except at the ends.  

I'm thinking of getting some 2x10s and using narrower pieces to build a track on it.  The gate would be on wheels travelling in the track.  I could use a Hilti to secure the wood to the concrete.  A 4x4 nailed in the middle would serve as a support for a track at the top.

We don't have a big budget, nor do we have an estate house that would warrant most of the gates I've found on the net.  The parking pad is in the alley so we're most concerned about function.  If anyone has any suggestions, I'd like to hear from you.  Thanks.  Shane


----------



## imported_dakuda (Jun 6, 2009)

I know that Farm and Fleet around here sells some relatively inexpensive gates.  Farm and Fleet is kind of like Tractor Supply, I think.  I am not sure if you have any stores like that around your area.


----------



## Waterwelldude (Jun 6, 2009)

If room is a problem, the gate could be made to pivot on the bottom corner.
You can use a few of those shocks that are on the rear lift gate of a suv or small car trunk. 
Instead of a rolling or sliding gate, if it lifted from one side or the other, it would save room, and make it look kinda neat.
It wouldn't cost that much.

Travis


----------

